

The Coolest College Start-ups - releasedatez
http://www.inc.com/college/

======
PStamatiou
Do they say where they found these from? Because these don't seem very
impressive

~~~
releasedatez
"As these profiles (written by campus journalists) reveal" is all I got from
the reading. Like you said, there are probably better stories out there.

